# Blue Diamond - in the orchard reports



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If you compare the photo I took in our own orchard this morning with the status report from the north you will notice that the update is helpful but not always the most reliable.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I like your pic better!
What variety are they?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

These are "Winters." They bloom about 2-3 days ahead of the Nonpareils. Unfortunately its a little cloudy and windy hear today. Does not help do justice to the photo.

Bees are barely flying here while the ones we unloaded last night in the south ( I5 in the Kettleman City area) are robing like mad dogs in the 75 degree weather while waiting for the blooms to open in that flower desert. Ouch!

More pics to come when the sun is out!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

small update.

1.Early tress loosing some petals.
2.Saw the first green on the trees.
3.On our trip around doing pre inspections before the Bee informed gentleman show up next monday ( 16th) we encountered a small shake at about 3:30 pm when the temps were around 65.
4. After the rain this past weekend ( just shy of 4 inches here) the sky was abuzz will spray planes dumping on fungicide. 

The bloom in the north is WAY ahead of the South.. as in about a week.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks Phil! great to know


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Im out here now in Kerman. We could have waited until next week to come out, not allot open. Its supposed to be 80 this weekend which will bring the bloom out pretty quick, maybe.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

This is a photo of a neighbors place we do. The bees were kicking it in the 70 degree weather. Nectar and lots of comb filling. As seen in the photos all rows are on a roll. The uniformity across the board with the bloom says we will be done in this field by the end of the month if not in two weeks. Another hard shake today. Full frames of almond pollen packed since this past Sunday.


----------

